
Proof that Snapchat is Facebook’s biggest threat yet - mathattack
http://recode.net/2016/04/01/facebook-snapchat-reach-engagement-comscore-charts/
======
mooreds
Weak article. All it says is that Snapchat is growing across demos and needs
to find a biz model.

